# A Murder of Crows | An Art Shop [0/3] [OPEN]



## Shirohibiki (Mar 26, 2015)

_"Tonight... Gotham falls; a city of fear *rises*."_

*Art Thread // Stream Thread // Request Thread*

Hello all! I've decided to remake my shop. I thank each and every one of you for supporting me~! As a note, this is only a sketch shop. I do not color or line.

*Rules:*
1. Please be polite and courteous!
2. *This is not first come first serve. I will be choosing what I want to draw. I also prefer not to draw AC mayors.*
3. Please do not harass me about when it will be done. Asking is fine! But if you start incessantly bothering I will have to decline you.
4. Please understand that it may take me time to get these done, depending on my mood. I usually draw at night. My timezone is EST. If you'd like to watch me draw yours, just ask and I'll gladly stream for you.
5. Payment can be done before, after, or half and half. I ask that you please don't scam me, though -- if you do, you will be banned from the shop.
6. Please add "hroo hraa" somewhere to your post to show you've read the rules~

*I prefer things with simple designs, and tend not to like drawing AC mayors. This doesn't mean I won't do it, but just be wary I may decline you.

RLC will take priority. All sketches are $15, up to 3 characters. Paypal is shirohibiki@gmail.com.*

*Slots:*
1. 
2. 
3. 

*Waiting on payment from:*


**NOTE:* There is no rhyme or reason as to how these turn out. It could be a headshot, it could be a half-body. Unless you specify a pose, it'll just end up however it ends up. I'm sorry for any inconvenience.*
​


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 26, 2015)

*Prices:*
One character: *500 TBT* // *15$* (cash stays the same up to 3 characters)
Extra characters: *100 TBT*

*Examples:*


Spoiler






























Gallery (NSFW)​


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 26, 2015)

*Form:*

```
[COLOR="#990000"][SIZE=4][B]GOD I LOVE FEAR[/B][/SIZE]
[B]Username:[/B]
[B]References:[/B]
[B]Payment:[/B]
[B]Personality/pose:[/B] (not required)
[B]Line color:[/B]
[B]Extra:[/B][/COLOR]
```


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 26, 2015)

reserved 4 l8r


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 27, 2015)

ok i guess its ready now. sorry its not that fancy lol. go ahead and order if u want


----------



## Allycat (Mar 27, 2015)

*GOD I LOVE FEAR*
*Username: allycat*
*References: athenadrogo.tumblr.com*
*Payment: tbt*
*Style:* you decide, whatever you feel like would look best
*Extra:*


ahhh! hroo hraa


----------



## azukitan (Mar 27, 2015)

*subscribing for the future* I *need* NSFW art from you <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 27, 2015)

azukitan said:


> *subscribing for the future* I *need* NSFW art from you <3



B) always willing to do so~ <3

accepted, allycat


----------



## Allycat (Mar 27, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> B) always willing to do so~ <3
> 
> accepted, allycat



ahh! awesome.
so excited!!


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 27, 2015)

Subscribing too because your art is perf~


----------



## Finnian (Mar 28, 2015)

im ordering pls wait for me i need this art in my life
i cannot do form tonight though
sigh
;A;


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 28, 2015)

Finnian said:


> im ordering pls wait for me i need this art in my life
> i cannot do form tonight though
> sigh
> ;A;



well you dont seem to have much competition so take your time ;P


----------



## Finnian (Mar 28, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> well you dont seem to have much competition so take your time ;P



you'll be full in the morning and i'll cry
(oh my god will i cry)
i have to poop so bad i think tmi im so sorry


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 28, 2015)

Finnian said:


> you'll be full in the morning and i'll cry
> (oh my god will i cry)
> i have to poop so bad i think tmi im so sorry


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 28, 2015)

AHHH You finally opened up a shop again yuss
*GOD I LOVE FEAR*
*Username:* MoonlightAbsol
*References:*Am I doing this right?
*Payment:* TBT
*Style:* non chibi
*Extra:* Only the girl on the left, please
(I don't think the design is too complicated but that might just be me if it is it's fine I'll do something else orz hroo hraa? Was that the code? I don't remember)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 28, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> AHHH You finally opened up a shop again yuss
> *GOD I LOVE FEAR*
> *Username:* MoonlightAbsol
> *References:*Am I doing this right?
> ...



accepted, dearest~


----------



## ardrey (Mar 28, 2015)

*GOD I LOVE FEAR*
*Username:* Your top dawg, ardrey
*References:* clicky
*Payment:* TBT
*Style:* Non-chibi pleasee
*Extra:* HROO HRAA


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 28, 2015)

Subcribed, have an idea but I need to wait lol 8'D Shall be ordering my dear, I just have to be patient for something first : )


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 28, 2015)

ardrey said:


> *GOD I LOVE FEAR*
> *Username:* Your top dawg, ardrey
> *References:* clicky
> *Payment:* TBT
> ...



>senpai wants art from me




SENPAI NO IM TRASH DONT LOOK AT ME OH MY GOD/////// screams,,,
ACCEPTED,,,,

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Subcribed, have an idea but I need to wait lol 8'D Shall be ordering my dear, I just have to be patient for something first : )



you can go ahead and order now since ill be drawing now, whatever you want <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

also streaming now


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 28, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> >senpai wants art from me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually am waiting on an OC lol, still have to get it from a custom commish but would be so honored to have you draw him when he is ready in your oh-so-sexy style ;D


----------



## Astro0 (Mar 28, 2015)

Oooh my gosh, yay! A new shop! Hope it goes well for you 
Before I order, would i be able to pay in half tbt and half cash, or only full cash/full tbt allowed? <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 28, 2015)

*GOD I LOVE FEAR*
*Username:* Kairi-Kitten
*References:* Fuzen Akuhei (outfit/ref)--[X]  Essentially like this but with two black horns/Hair in this style--[X]
*Payment:* 500 TBT
*Style:* Non-Chibi
*Personality/pose:* N/A Freestyle it xD
*Line color:* dark green contrast to his skin tone ?
*Extra:* Slightly saddistic, has a soul patch/devil beard like in second ref, can be in any pose looking evil or w/e shall leave freedom to you : ) and hroo hraa!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 28, 2015)

Astro0 said:


> Oooh my gosh, yay! A new shop! Hope it goes well for you
> Before I order, would i be able to pay in half tbt and half cash, or only full cash/full tbt allowed? <3



half and half is totally fine! O: <3


----------



## Astro0 (Mar 28, 2015)

*GOD I LOVE FEAR*
*Username:* Astro0
*References:* http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?241755-Looking-for-art!-Art-trade Uriel and Seraphina hroohraaa
*Payment:* $5 USD and 250tbt
*Style:* Non chibi please!
*Personality/pose:* Personalities are in the reference, I'd love for them to be acting like they're friends, feel free to be creative with this, but if you don't want to do that then just let me know and i'll come up with something ^_^
*Line color:* Purple, please!
LOVE YOU <333
*Extra:*


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 28, 2015)

i hope there's a waiting list </3

i have to save bells atm ;@;


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 28, 2015)

Astro0 said:


> *GOD I LOVE FEAR*
> *Username:* Astro0
> *References:* http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?241755-Looking-for-art!-Art-trade Uriel and Seraphina hroohraaa
> *Payment:* $5 USD and 250tbt
> ...



accepted <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 28, 2015)

http://shirohibiki.tumblr.com/post/114828706157/4-sum-peeps-tbt-god-my-art-is-disgusting

all are finished 

i am so sorry the quality is **** i have failed all of you


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 28, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> http://shirohibiki.tumblr.com/post/114828706157/4-sum-peeps-tbt-god-my-art-is-disgusting
> 
> all are finished
> 
> i am so sorry the quality is **** i have failed all of you



Before I sign off to sleep, I just had to scream THEY'RE SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!111!! Non-non they are soooooo awesome, Shiro<3 I shall definitely be ordering my other OC from you too, ugh I just can't get over my Fuzen sketch he's so SEXY ugh that smirk and just everything<3 Keep it up love<3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 28, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Before I sign off to sleep, I just had to scream THEY'RE SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!111!! Non-non they are soooooo awesome, Shiro<3 I shall definitely be ordering my other OC from you too, ugh I just can't get over my Fuzen sketch he's so SEXY ugh that smirk and just everything<3 Keep it up love<3



weh thank you ywy im so glad you like it~ <333


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 28, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> http://shirohibiki.tumblr.com/post/114828706157/4-sum-peeps-tbt-god-my-art-is-disgusting
> 
> all are finished
> 
> i am so sorry the quality is **** i have failed all of you


EEeeeeeee I love it! And the rest of them too; they're all so wonderful~ Thank you so much! <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 28, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> EEeeeeeee I love it! And the rest of them too; they're all so wonderful~ Thank you so much! <3



im glad you like it TvT <3333 of course, i was happy to do so~

still open, peeps


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 29, 2015)

caw caw


----------



## mob (Mar 29, 2015)

/I S POOR AND YELLING/ but srsly i gotta make some bank to commission u. _3」∠)_


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 29, 2015)

bot said:


> /I S POOR AND YELLING/ but srsly i gotta make some bank to commission u. _3」∠)_



omg bae i will gladly draw 4 u <33 im sorry if theyre too expensive sobs qvq thats what people told me,,,


----------



## mob (Mar 29, 2015)

it's priced well ! ! i just mean im poor . cause i never post lol


----------



## azukitan (Mar 29, 2015)

I agree with bot! I'll definitely purchase art once my first paycheck comes in, but since I'm getting paid bi-weekly, that won't happen until the second week of April or so :'<


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 29, 2015)

alright, thank you guys so much ;v; <33333


----------



## Finnian (Mar 29, 2015)

DRAW MY BBY DEREK PLEA!!!!!!

*GOD I LOVE FEAR*
*Username:* finnain
*References:*


Spoiler:  AHHH















*Payment:* 550tbt ;v;
*Style:* non chibi
*Personality/pose:* he's a lil **** and is kinda like idk ???
*Line color:* blue or red lol ;v;
*Extra:* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol he does a lot of drugs and smokes a lot?????????????


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 30, 2015)

Finnian said:


> DRAW MY BBY DEREK PLEA!!!!!!
> 
> *GOD I LOVE FEAR*
> *Username:* finnain
> ...



psst omg u 4got the password
but ofc ill accept anyway lol ur the only one who wants my ****tacular art ty bb


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 30, 2015)

psst psst hey hey can I request my twins but not twins again? this time them together I love your art so much and I have a lotta TBT I would do cash but i have no money ;-;
*GOD I LOVE FEAR*
*Username:* MoonlightAbsol
*References:*Same as last time orz
*Payment:* 2 characters so 600 TBT.. Is that right?
*Style:* non chibi
*Personality/pose:* Them doing creepy twin things? Idk I'll leave it up to you
*Line color:* Red I guess
*Extra:*the secret code hroo hraa


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 30, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> psst psst hey hey can I request my twins but not twins again? this time them together I love your art so much and I have a lotta TBT I would do cash but i have no money ;-;
> *GOD I LOVE FEAR*
> *Username:* MoonlightAbsol
> *References:*Same as last time orz
> ...



what does creepy twin things mean omg but im glad you would want more qvq accepted dear~


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 30, 2015)

Umm... //thinks// TO TV TROPES


Spoiler



...a specific non-comedic use of identical twins  mine aren't even related thowho tend to speak, move, and act in tandem just enough to weird out the audience. Usually relegated to villainous... may show what amounts to a psychic affinity with each other, being able to finish one another's sentences or divine what the other is thinking/doing when not present.



Lmao you don't have to do this you do whatever you want XD


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 30, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> Umm... //thinks// TO TV TROPES
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



ok ill keep this in mind!!!


----------



## Finnian (Mar 30, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> psst omg u 4got the password
> but ofc ill accept anyway lol ur the only one who wants my ****tacular art ty bb



there wwas a password????
wow i am good at reading lol wow im gay

THANK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

hroo hraa
I DID IT
(and the crowd cheered for finnian: the great gay)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 30, 2015)

Finnian said:


> there wwas a password????
> wow i am good at reading lol wow im gay
> 
> THANK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



hehe ty <333

note: these will take a bit longer. i had a treatment today so im sorta out of commission.


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 30, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> hehe ty <333
> 
> note: these will take a bit longer. i had a treatment today so im sorta out of commission.


Don't worry about, take your time ^_^ (and feel better soon! <3)


----------



## Kimber (Mar 30, 2015)

...is the slots full? I would love one of the drawings... :3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 31, 2015)

Kimber said:


> ...is the slots full? I would love one of the drawings... :3



no my dear, only 2 out of 5 are taken lol. it says open for a reason  go ahead and order, im flattered you want something from me!!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 31, 2015)

ive changed my mind im going to do these tonight, burst of energy holla

streaming ofc like usual (watch out for me sobbing over teenager songs holy ****)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 31, 2015)

http://shirohibiki.tumblr.com/post/115110382647/moar-tbt-reqs

done reqs, sorry theyre **** whos surprised


----------



## Finnian (Mar 31, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> http://shirohibiki.tumblr.com/post/115110382647/moar-tbt-reqs
> 
> done reqs, sorry theyre **** whos surprised



that is literally the cutest ever.
IT IS NOT ****. IT IS SO GOOD IM DEAD I LOVE IT SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!
NOW I MUST HAVE YOU DRAW HIS TINY WIFE


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 31, 2015)

Finnian said:


> that is literally the cutest ever.
> IT IS NOT ****. IT IS SO GOOD IM DEAD I LOVE IT SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!
> NOW I MUST HAVE YOU DRAW HIS TINY WIFE



wheeze IM SO GLAD YOU LIKE IT qvq ill draw whatever u want sobs


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Mar 31, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> http://shirohibiki.tumblr.com/post/115110382647/moar-tbt-reqs
> 
> done reqs, sorry theyre **** whos surprised


EEEEEEEEeeeee aaahhhh ohmygod they're so adorable wow it's perfect <3 I love it so much!! 

Thank you so much


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 31, 2015)

MoonlightAbsol said:


> EEEEEEEEeeeee aaahhhh ohmygod they're so adorable wow it's perfect <3 I love it so much!!
> 
> Thank you so much



youre welcome, im  really glad you like it!! ;v; i know its kinda cliche sorry omg


----------



## Finnian (Mar 31, 2015)

*GOD I LOVE FEAR*
*Username:* finnian
*References:*


Spoiler:  she has blue eyes actually lol











*Payment:* 550tbt
*Style:* non ;v;
*Personality/pose:* make her match derek sob please
*Line color:*same as dereks
*Extra:* ;v; she's realllyyy skinny and short

- - - Post Merge - - -

hraa hroo or somthing ;v;


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 31, 2015)

Finnian said:


> *GOD I LOVE FEAR*
> *Username:* finnian
> *References:*
> 
> ...



hehe close enough, accepted <3 wait you want her in the same snarky pose as him?


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 1, 2015)

*GOD I LOVE FEAR*
*Username:* Ahri
*References:* http://prntscr.com/6jlh80 - side
http://prntscr.com/6jlhe7 - back view
http://prntscr.com/6jlhp0 - another side
http://prntscr.com/6jlhuz - front
*Payment:* TBT
*Style:* chibi
*Personality/pose:* well she loves to fight and kill. She's a reaper on tera, and i dont know if youve played but they're pretty cool. Pose can be anything really
*Line color:* pink
*Extra:* hroo hrah


----------



## Finnian (Apr 1, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> hehe close enough, accepted <3 wait you want her in the same snarky pose as him?



;v; nahh she's really cute and hyper.
just like??
Just make her proportional


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 1, 2015)

Ahri said:


> *GOD I LOVE FEAR*
> *Username:* Ahri
> *References:* http://prntscr.com/6jlh80 - side
> http://prntscr.com/6jlhe7 - back view
> ...



accepted, i love tera @u@

- - - Post Merge - - -



Finnian said:


> ;v; nahh she's really cute and hyper.
> just like??
> Just make her proportional



OH ok sorry lol


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 1, 2015)

awesome, cant wait to see how she comes out in your style


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 1, 2015)

Those poor crows.

I cri erytiem I see this thread.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 1, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Those poor crows.
> 
> I cri erytiem I see this thread.



Why do you cry? A murder of crow is like a pack of wolves, believe it or not.


----------



## Kimber (Apr 1, 2015)

*GOD I LOVE FEAR* also hroo hraa
*Username:* Kimber
*References:* [x] [x]
*Payment:* 600 TBT if my math is right
*Style:* (chibi or non) either is good but I cannot choose >.<
*Personality/pose:* (not required) Lyn (with the green hair) is on top and Florina (with the purple hair) is incredibly shy so whatever pose works well with that
*Line color:* blue maybe?
*Extra:* They are my OTP thank you so much I'm so excited to see what you draw!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 1, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Those poor crows.
> 
> I cri erytiem I see this thread.



_whispers a murder of crows is a flock of crows._

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kimber said:


> *GOD I LOVE FEAR* also hroo hraa
> *Username:* Kimber
> *References:* [x] [x]
> *Payment:* 600 TBT if my math is right
> ...



accepted~


----------



## Finnian (Apr 1, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Those poor crows.
> 
> I cri erytiem I see this thread.



me 2. liek if u cri evetiem


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 1, 2015)

ChaotixRocker said:


> Why do you cry? A murder of crow is like a pack of wolves, believe it or not.





Shirohibiki said:


> _whispers a murder of crows is a flock of crows._



No I know xD

I just read "murder" and it's like noooooo ;-;
Who came up with that for crows anyway?!


----------



## Finnian (Apr 1, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> _whispers a murder of crows is a flock of crows._
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



dont accept that gross dweeb. 
NOBODY LIKES YOU EMILY.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> No I know xD
> 
> I just read "murder" and it's like noooooo ;-;
> Who came up with that for crows anyway?!



i did


----------



## Kimber (Apr 1, 2015)

Finnian said:


> dont accept that gross dweeb.
> NOBODY LIKES YOU EMILY.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Maybe you're the one that noone likes hhhhmmmmm? that is why you have a cult of followers is because they hate you


----------



## Finnian (Apr 1, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Maybe you're the one that noone likes hhhhmmmmm? that is why you have a cult of followers is because they hate you



shhh
shut up you whore


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 1, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> No I know xD
> 
> I just read "murder" and it's like noooooo ;-;
> Who came up with that for crows anyway?!



OH OK i was just making sure you knew lmao cause i know it can be an obscure thing. also oui it was finnians fault


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 2, 2015)

two slots if anyone wants em.


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 2, 2015)

I want em. You know I do. Buuuut I wanna wait >.<

You should have an "eventually" list and put me on it xD


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 2, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> I want em. You know I do. Buuuut I wanna wait >.<
> 
> You should have an "eventually" list and put me on it xD



:V wait for what? but ok ill put a waiting list


----------



## Finnian (Apr 2, 2015)

i have no idea what her pants look like. are they like this??


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 2, 2015)

Finnian said:


> i have no idea what her pants look like. are they like this??



yeah, totally fine with me! i didnt really have anything set in stone. they were just leggings or black jeans or whatever the **** tbh


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 2, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> :V wait for what? but ok ill put a waiting list



I dunno, it's weird. I'm weird o-o

Alright, cool xD


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 4, 2015)

wanted to mention that im on vacation this weekend so i apologize its going ot take me a bit to get these done. sorry guys. i might be able to do it at night but idk well see


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 6, 2015)

im home so ill be getting these done soon!


----------



## Finnian (Apr 6, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> im home so ill be getting these done soon!



chirpo do you liek the anims?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 7, 2015)

aaaaaand of course. i woke up this morning to find the power out, and when it came back on, i found that the power supply on my computer had shorted out. i am not getting my new one until thursday. i could try to set up the tablet on my laptop, but overall, this will be even more delayed and i sincerely apologize.


----------



## Finnian (Apr 7, 2015)

No worries bb~! Dont feel rushed!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 8, 2015)

managed to fix my comp, will get started on these asap


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 9, 2015)

FINALLY GOING TO REQUEST YAY
Finnian's just been like giving me free TBT so I'm going to use it to commission you! xD
Gonna request my otp/bromance/best friends/whatever from my novel

*GOD I LOVE FEAR*
*Username: Pokemanz*
*References:* [1] + [2]
*Payment:* TBT! 600 for 2~
*Style:* Up to you! Do whatever you think looks best~
*Personality/pose:* Personality is listed on the sheets, pose can be whatever!
*Line color:* Again up to you I'm like really not picky ;v;
*Extra:* hroo hraaaaaa  If you want to add wolf features to Alex you can but you don't have to! Ummmmm if you have any other questions just ask xD

YES I FINALLY REQUESTED
Idk why I didn't earlier ugh I'm so weird
TAKE YOUR TIME I'M IN NO RUSH


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 9, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> FINALLY GOING TO REQUEST YAY
> Finnian's just been like giving me free TBT so I'm going to use it to commission you! xD
> Gonna request my otp/bromance/best friends/whatever from my novel
> 
> ...



oooh thisll be fun. B) thank you so much dear <33 i have a headache tonight so i probably will just go to bed but gUHGHG I HOPE TO WORK ON THESE SOON I NEED TO STOP BEING A BUTT


----------



## Finnian (Apr 9, 2015)

beb its okay i have like 5 rlc and i did freebies all day

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> oooh thisll be fun. B) thank you so much dear <33 i have a headache tonight so i probably will just go to bed but gUHGHG I HOPE TO WORK ON THESE SOON I NEED TO STOP BEING A BUTT



and they are in fact gay.
make them kiss make them kiss make them kiss

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> FINALLY GOING TO REQUEST YAY
> Finnian's just been like giving me free TBT so I'm going to use it to commission you! xD
> Gonna request my otp/bromance/best friends/whatever from my novel
> 
> ...



not free! i payed for a chicken banner and for you to record yourself reading my fanfic
now i gotta commission you to read porn. i'll even pay you 1,000 pennies for it
hmmmm

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh **** thats a lot weirder reading it then it was typing it.
i meant because it'd be hard to read and you'd probably get bashful and youd say funny things while reading it
not beacuse im a ****ign freak
ph god what have i done

im digging myself a pretty deep hole here and stabbing myself in the foot all at the same time.

- - - Post Merge - - -

help me
oh god what have i done
ABORT ABORT

my joke has gone terribly wrong somewhere
why

- - - Post Merge - - -

i swear im not super ****ign weird

- - - Post Merge - - -

ah ****
im sorry for spamming your thread chirpo


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 9, 2015)

im laughing what even happened omfg


----------



## Finnian (Apr 9, 2015)

I JUST TOLD A 18 YEAR LD TO READ PORN TO ME
WHY DID I DO THATY


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm like crying too omg what happened
Tbh I read that thing so fast I don't even know what went on

Oh yeah and Finnian thinks they're gay but like it's just intense bromance
_Intense_


----------



## Finnian (Apr 9, 2015)

this post is a mess
i am a mess


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 9, 2015)

Finnian said:


> I JUST TOLD A 18 YEAR LD TO READ PORN TO ME
> WHY DID I DO THATY



Bruh I'm legal tho
And you paid me so


----------



## Finnian (Apr 9, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Bruh I'm legal tho
> And you paid me so



lol no i thought itd be funny to have you read like idk gay porn but then i realized what a ****ign fruitcake i sound like and i take it back
that new sig is rocking though


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 9, 2015)

Finnian said:


> lol no i thought itd be funny to have you read like idk gay porn but then i realized what a ****ign fruitcake i sound like and i take it back
> that new sig is rocking though



I will always read pr0n for you
I will star in pr0n for you
I will star in pr0n with you

Good lord I need to stop posting now


----------



## Finnian (Apr 9, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> I will always read pr0n for you
> I will star in pr0n for you
> I will star in pr0n with you
> 
> Good lord I need to stop posting now



OH MY GOD
i feel much better about my ****posting now
KEK HAHAHAHAJHAHAHH

im so sorry chirpo

- - - Post Merge - - -

it'll be like zach and mirri make a porno


----------



## Kimber (Apr 9, 2015)

Finnian said:


> OH MY GOD
> i feel much better about my ****posting now
> KEK HAHAHAHAJHAHAHH
> 
> ...



no


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 9, 2015)

Finnian said:


> OH MY GOD
> i feel much better about my ****posting now
> KEK HAHAHAHAJHAHAHH
> 
> ...



._. whut


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 9, 2015)

Poor Shiro, being covered up in pr0n talk, Not like Shiro actually minds it though 8)


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 9, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Poor Shiro, being covered up in pr0n talk, Not like Shiro actually minds it though 8)



I'm looking forward to seeing her reaction XD


----------



## Beardo (Apr 9, 2015)

*GOD I LOVE FEAR*
*Username:* Beardo
*References:*


Spoiler:  Mary Onette




 





Spoiler: Noelle (hope the refs are good enough)



  


*Payment:* TBT
*Style:* Non chibi
*Personality/pose:* Mary is very affectionate, but Noelle is a lot more laid back and not always so keen on the hugs and cuddles, so maybe Mary looking happy as can be and trying to hug Noelle, and Noelle smiling and kind of awkwardly patting Mary's head while she's being hugged. Or something cute like that, I don't know. You can do whatever you want.
*Line color:* Dark blue (if that will look good!)
*Extra:*Mary is only about 5'5 with her heels, while Noelle is 6'3, and wearing boots, so there's a height difference 
Hroo haaaaaaa


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 10, 2015)

...how did i miss all of this what happened
uh
ok 
accepted, beardo uvu


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 10, 2015)

http://shirohibiki.tumblr.com/post/116018360527/for-peeps-at-tbt-everyone-look-at-my-****ty-art


Spoiler: Finnian













Spoiler: Ahri


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 10, 2015)

Omfg shiro I love it <3333 thank you so much  captures her mood perfectly~


----------



## Finnian (Apr 10, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> http://shirohibiki.tumblr.com/post/116018360527/for-peeps-at-tbt-everyone-look-at-my-****ty-art
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Finnian
> ...



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I LOVE OT!!!!!!!!!
IT IS PREFECTTT@!!!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 10, 2015)

glad you guys like! <3 you can pay whenever~


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 10, 2015)

How about I pay u in noodlies, good deal, no?


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 10, 2015)

did i pay you? i forget o-o


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> How about I pay u in noodlies, good deal, no?



sounds gr8 bb



Elin said:


> did i pay you? i forget o-o



not yet that i know of hon


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 10, 2015)

was pretty sure i did .-. let me check my message history

http://prntscr.com/6s8l8h


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 10, 2015)

Wait im a ****ing dumbass dont listen to me i forgot you sent it on the fourth. IGNORE ME


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 10, 2015)

XD its okay!!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 21, 2015)

apologizing again for how long this is taking -- i havent been feeling so well, so i havent really been drawing. i really hope to get these done soon, and again, i am sorry. u_u


----------



## starlark (Apr 22, 2015)

hroo hraa this stuff is just adorbable ;u; i love your art so freakin' much but i've always just passed by and been like "hng idunno man" wHY DO I DO THIS TO MYSELF
haven't gotten too much art of my victorian qt so yanno what
*GOD I LOVE FEAR*
*Username:* starlark
*References:* clicky stash
*Payment:* tbt, could we do half and half please? c:
*Style:* non
*Personality/pose:* n/a
*Line color:* green <3
*Extra:* nu uh!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 22, 2015)

starlark said:


> hroo hraa this stuff is just adorbable ;u; i love your art so freakin' much but i've always just passed by and been like "hng idunno man" wHY DO I DO THIS TO MYSELF
> haven't gotten too much art of my victorian qt so yanno what
> *GOD I LOVE FEAR*
> *Username:* starlark
> ...



accepted, my dear -- im just going to apologize first because it may take me a little bit to get done. ive been in a bit of an art block and im just starting to recover now, so im hoping it doesnt take too long. and thank you for the compliments <333


----------



## Beardo (Apr 24, 2015)

Bump! Just cause your art is so great <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 24, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Bump! Just cause your art is so great <3



ahh thank you and again im so sorry about the waiting time////// im trying to feel better asap qvq


----------



## Beardo (Apr 24, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> ahh thank you and again im so sorry about the waiting time////// im trying to feel better asap qvq



Take your time! You can't do your best work if you don't feel your best!


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 1, 2015)

**NOTICE*: I am going to be starting job training soon which will be decimating my schedule, so unfortunately, I'll only be able to take RLC for a while. I apologize severely for this inconvenience. I also apologize for how long these have taken and I really hope to get them done tonight.*


----------



## azukitan (May 1, 2015)

Congrats, Shiro! :> Sorry I never got the chance to commission you. My love for art collecting seems to have fizzled out now that I'm chasing new passions. It's a probably a temporary thing, IDK >.<;; In any case, I wish you the best of luck with your job training! Miss you <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 1, 2015)

azukitan said:


> Congrats, Shiro! :> Sorry I never got the chance to commission you. My love for art collecting seems to have fizzled out now that I'm chasing new passions. It's a probably a temporary thing, IDK >.<;; In any case, I wish you the best of luck with your job training! Miss you <3



ilu bb i miss you too ;A; tyvm <3 i dont have an actual job yet but yeah lmao


Spoiler: Pokemanz










oops its trash im sorry
will try to get the rest done asap


----------



## Pokemanz (May 1, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler: Pokemanz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HNNG I ****ING LOVE IT
They look so cute omg
LET THE SHIPPING COMMENCE like it hasn't already

Thank you sooo much! And best of luck to you in your job training! c:


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 1, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> HNNG I ****ING LOVE IT
> They look so cute omg
> LET THE SHIPPING COMMENCE like it hasn't already
> 
> Thank you sooo much! And best of luck to you in your job training! c:



ahhh im really glad you like it//// and thank you so much ;v;!!!


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 9, 2015)

oh my god these are finally ****ing done and theyre all awful, im sorry
http://shirohibiki.tumblr.com/post/118559956837/oh-no-these-are-so-bad-destroy-my-art-forever
hope you guys dont hate them too much


----------



## Beardo (May 9, 2015)

The art is adorable and perfect and I'm crying and I love it


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 9, 2015)

Beardo said:


> The art is adorable and perfect and I'm crying and I love it



hhhg im really glad you like it.,,, you can pay whenever, thank you so much ;v;


----------



## Beardo (May 9, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> hhhg im really glad you like it.,,, you can pay whenever, thank you so much ;v;



how much do I owe you?

I'm really tempted to get more art from you right now

it's that good


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 9, 2015)

Beardo said:


> how much do I owe you?
> 
> I'm really tempted to get more art from you right now
> 
> it's that good



600, and unfortunately im closed for TBT im really sorry, i just cant do them anymore right now. RLC only, my deepest apologies. i thank you very much though.


----------



## Beardo (May 9, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> 600, and unfortunately im closed for TBT im really sorry, i just cant do them anymore right now. RLC only, my deepest apologies. i thank you very much though.



That's fine! I'll look into how much money I have to spend currently


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 9, 2015)

Beardo said:


> That's fine! I'll look into how much money I have to spend currently



i really appreciate your patronage <3


----------

